# HPA pucks?



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Who has the HPA puck ? My stock mounts are shot and am looking for new mounts but $200 for a HPA or $40 for the BFI. Big price diff is it worth it?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes its worth it made a huge differance over the insert.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Would you recommend going with the puck or the new FBI motor mount first? The motor mount hasn't been released yet but I can't spend nearly $500 for both...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

id get the HPA, one. 
i have the BFI subframe insert, its noticable at first. once its broken in you cant even feel the vibrations, only in reverse.

but i would try the HPA mount. its more solid. im sure thygreyt could chime in here, he has one:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have all 3 mounts from BSH and the puck from HPA.(85a)

the feel is amazing.. the car feels solid, you feel connected... no wheel hop, and honestly, you can now understand the meaning of: "crisp and precise shifting"

in addition to it all, the engine will sound better!  you will be able to hear all 5 cylinders.

all in all, a WELL worth it upgrade.

i honestly dont know what to say other than its awesome. there isnt much of a quantifiable or measured improvement. 

some vids to illustrate my point:

completely stock car (mounts wise)


my car:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you is the unreleased new bfi like the hpa ??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Thank you is the unreleased new bfi like the hpa ??


the HPA puck is awesome... is a complete solution...


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i have all 3 mounts from BSH and the puck from HPA.(85a)
> 
> the feel is amazing.. the car feels solid, you feel connected... no wheel hop, and honestly, you can now understand the meaning of: "crisp and precise shifting"
> 
> ...


Hey did u also replace or upgraded some control arm bushing because I heard it can aid in getting rid of wheel hop


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey did u also replace or upgraded some control arm bushing because I heard it can aid in getting rid of wheel hop


 yup...


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

In synergy, every single mount and bushing upgrade makes the car very nice to drive (I have full BSH mounts, every Whiteline bushing replacement and the WALK, a HPA lower dogbone, 034 upper dogbone, verdict shift bracket, and 42DD shifter cable bushings). 

Sure my rear view mirror vibrates and I need to tighten some now loose trim that also vibrates (between 2-3k usually), but it's still tamer then my friend's Mazdaspeed3 with a race grade dogbone replacement.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Those whitelines are freakin stiff as F*ck. Apparently a real PITA to install. A fellow 2.5'er up here has them and that car does not budge at all.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

LampyB said:


> Would you recommend going with the puck or the new FBI motor mount first? The motor mount hasn't been released yet but I can't spend nearly $500 for both...


 haha, the FBI is coming out with a new motor mount. i'm retarded... :screwy:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

any have experience with these? 








Torque Solution Front Lower Inner Control Arm Bushing 


which ones do you have fred?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have the antilift. 

sure, its way stiffer than stock, and by a lot... but i makes a wonderful difference in turning. 

it croaks, or it makes a sound when you turn the wheels at low speeds... and install can be a lil hard, because they are almost pressed to go in. but once they're in... its all pure turning goodness.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

The thing I like about any type of mount our bushing is that they can all be added independently at any time. I have all the shift bushings, then added the HPA puck, which is amazing. And recently added the BSH pendulum mount and it as well is awesome. Every time I upgrade a mount or bushing I am shocked by how big of a difference it makes over how great I thought it was before.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

get the soft puck and u be fine, very little vibrations and totally worth the $200. my 80 still vibrates a bit with many miles on it.


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Who has the HPA puck ? My stock mounts are shot and am looking for new mounts but $200 for a HPA or $40 for the BFI. Big price diff is it worth it?


 If you're saying all your mounts are shot you may want to go with the BSH set as the BFI complete set isn't currently available. Yes it's a god chunk of change but as shown it's a full replacement and makes a world of difference over stock. If money is really an issue, than you may just have to stick with the insert for now. I had an ECS insert before getting the HPA puck. It made a noticeable difference in shifting but didn't last very long. When I had the puck put in it had to be cut out and was completely deformed. Since having the HPA puck I've noticed far better and crisper shifts. I am waiting for BFI to release their full set before I add anything more as I hope to be in the area when they do and I'll have them throw them on there for me.


----------

